# Dfw Texas seeking leopard tortoise



## Lalaruth (Jun 25, 2017)

would like to buy or adopt leopard tortoise or two not necessarily a hatching but rather an established young one or adult. I have a large backyard fully enclosed , escape proof full of large vegetation .... a turtle haven please e mail with photos!!!! If you know a breeder please let me know.... thanks


----------



## Lalaruth (Jun 25, 2017)

seeking two leopard tortoises or single one any age preferable grown one please email me with photos .... willing to travel 100 miles radius to pick up... thanks


----------



## Lalaruth (Jun 25, 2017)

sarahsarah said:


> I have exactly what you want and I am willing to let it go at an affordable prices. Contact me for more info




Looking for older tortoise maybe a yearling or older preferably a pair I am in NorthTexas


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi 
Dogs and cats do great in pairs ! But torts are happier in trio's 2 girls and a boy !


----------



## Lalaruth (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> seeking two leopard tortoises or single one any age preferable grown one please email me with photos .... willing to travel 100 miles radius to pick up... thanks





Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hi
> Dogs and cats do great in pairs ! But torts are happier in trio's 2 girls and a boy !
> View attachment 211203


. 


Thanks!!!! I really appreciate it ... by the way have you heard about Tortoises For Sale in Facebook ??? Was wondering if they were legit .... do you know of them? Some of the pics they posted had newspaper with print from a foreign country do it looked like either a foreign outfit or a paste up (fake) website...do you know ? They say they are in Maryland which is climate wise really not ideal for turtle breeding unless it's all indoor .....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> .
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!! I really appreciate it ... by the way have you heard about Tortoises For Sale in Facebook ??? Was wondering if they were legit .... do you know of them? Some of the pics they posted had newspaper with print from a foreign country do it looked like either a foreign outfit or a paste up (fake) website...do you know ? They say they are in Maryland which is climate wise really not ideal for turtle breeding unless it's all indoor .....


Don't save a few dollars to buy from other places , and spend more on vet bills ! Invest your hard earned money and buy from the members on the TFO you'll be happier and get better services and torts !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> They say they are in Maryland which is climate wise really not ideal for turtle breeding unless it's all indoor .....


 Greetings and welcome to the forum of tortoise and turtle truth. Not to be confused with most other infor-mation out there on the internet. 
We have many breeders of and keepers of, leopard tortoises here. I've got a 6 month old here from a member on the forum. Here is a picture of Shabelle a week or two ago.

read in the for sale/adoption section for leopard tortoises for sale and also actively read the leopard tortoise section and you may luck out.


----------



## Lalaruth (Jun 26, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum of tortoise and turtle truth. Not to be confused with most other infor-mation out there on the internet.
> We have many breeders of and keepers of, leopard tortoises here. I've got a 6 month old here from a member on the forum. Here is a picture of Shabelle a week or two ago.
> View attachment 211204
> read in the for sale/adoption section for leopard tortoises for sale and also actively read the leopard tortoise section and you may luck out.




I'm new to this site..... Forgive my apparent naïveté... who did you buy from?


----------



## Lalaruth (Jun 26, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't save a few dollars to buy from other places , and spend more on vet bills ! Invest your hard earned money and buy from the members on the TFO you'll be happier and get better services and torts !




Do you have any person in mind that I should inquire from???


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> Do you have any person in mind that I should inquire from???


No but you check out the for sale section and check out the leopard section ! Good luck on your search! You will meet a lot of nice people .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> I'm new to this site..... Forgive my apparent naïveté... who did you buy from?


I purchased my sweat baby from Jodie here on the forum. Also you could check @Tom he may have some. More than likely they will only have hatchlings though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2017)

Lalaruth said:


> I'm new to this site...who did you buy from?


The reason hatchlings are more common for sale than older, more established ones I'd figure is because those with older ones want to hang on to them for breeding stock to continue making and selling hatchlings.


----------

